
Who gets to be creditworthy? (Audio) - estsauver
https://creative.gimletmedia.com/episode/who-gets-to-be-creditworthy/
======
estsauver
One of our farmers was quoted at the opening of this podcast, and I thought it
was a pretty interesting insight into some of the new ways credit scores are
changing in the developing world.

